# Software



## RoofGuy (Jul 7, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good software for estimating Flat Roofs that would include mateial and labor worksheets? Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

What do you want the software to accomplish for you first off?

Ed


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

RoofGuy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good software for estimating Flat Roofs that would include mateial and labor worksheets? Thanks


I keep hearing about Eagleview and Skytek


----------

